# Pounded By Flounder Pounders



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Worked the GYB channel yesterday and spectated as 4 guys threw FP and out fished me. I started throwing every grub / assassin I had in all the normal colors. I even had mullet and minnows. 

The result: I watched them catch over 10 that they didn't even have to measure and no throw-backs.

I caught 2 keepers and about 4 babes. But I had a blast with the competition. Heading to Academy or somewhere to get me some FPs. Any body know who has them?

Alley Cat: Did it finally turn on over there?

Bernard


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*color*

Flounder can be very picky on what color they'll hit. It probably wasn't the lure, but the color. Red shad split-tail BA's, and the Norton Sand Eel Jrs in Tequila Gold are my 2 favs. The small DOA shrimp clear with gold glitter are good, too if working weed lines.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

The Flounder Pounder lure is designed to be fished directly on the bottom inline with their eyes...fish another lure the same way and you may have similiar results. When fishing bait, use no more than 8" from hook to the weight on bottom...your catches will double and hang-ups will be cut in half.
A flounder in deep water will rarely move very far off the bottom to feed, if you zig your bait and he zags you'll miss the hook-up. I agree with the color preferance also, I've had my best luck on the orange/yellow "candy corn" small bass assassins, but they no longer offer that color. The DAO 1/4 oz. shrimp is my favorite rigged tandem, by themselves or like they are live bait with the above mentioned rig.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hey lowtide I got some candy corn assassins, I think I can still get more if you want them?.............................later,Dave


----------



## SurfMeister (Aug 5, 2004)

*Silly Question*

What the heck is a Flounder Pounder Lure and where can I get one. Silly, but I am going after flounder on Saturday. SM


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Flounder Pounder is a tubed grub w/ a weight attached to the end. You can get loads of them at Gulf Coast Feed Stop on 146 bout 1/2 mile north of I-10 in mont belvieu where I live. They also have go devil boats and four wheelers sitting outside. The Price is 1.99 a piece I think. They are really succesfull, so I hear.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Stay Bent-

how far into the channel were you? Did you make it all the way up the channel to the bridge to PI? Thanks,


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I've Had Good Success With Flounder Pounders At Times...*

the only thing I don't like about them is the treble hook on the back also works as a grappling hook and snags everything on the bottom it comes in contact with. Works great on sandy/mud bottoms. CF?


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

I saw some flounder pounders at the Cut Rate off I-10 just the other day. I guess they would have them at the one off 45? My dad loves to fish w/ a 2-1/2" red sparkle bettle tiped w/ a shad. He really tears them up when the get to running good. He doesn't even cast. He just holds his rod out in front of him and fans from one side to the other moving the jig about 6-8" at a time. Sounds crazy, but it works. I've got to try to get out there w/ him this year. I'm just always too busy duck hunting.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

what are some good colors to use?


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

hi bernard! i have fished the last two days and only got one i would call decent. the water is still so warm, but should be cooling down soon. about the flounder pounders.... i know i see them in the bait shops too. (smittys, tuckers, ect.) but you might pay more there. i dont like the ones with the treble at the end, they really hang up a lot. the ones i like have only two barbs at the end, both face up so you dont get snagged so much. dont think you can ever go wrong with the red ones. im running late today, but i think im going to get out in a little while and see how it goes. these two tide days and not helping anything either. 

later,
trudy


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

Just try a pearl gitzit or tube jig...this works really good...white or pearl is my go-to color, along with rootbeer...a nice piece of fresh dead tail section on the hook helps if the bait stealers aren't around...Also try a #1 popping bug fly you would use for bass, rig it up carolina style with enough weight to keep it on the bottom, about 1/4 oz. most of the time, and have your lead about 10-12"...I have caught some really good flatties in the marsh using this method...works great when they are feeding on shrimp...Can't beat a 3" finger mullet for big one's though...however my biggest, close to 8 lbs. came on a tandem rigged tiny bass assasin rig fishing for specks under the lights...I think this was simply a fluke though...no pun intended...


----------



## parrothead823 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Uh...*

Gold spoon w/ red trailer fished slowly right along the bottom....nuff said


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks gang,
I searched yesterday at both Academys and Cut-Rate on 45 South. No FPs. I will try the feed store off of I-10 and 146. Thanks for all the info. I did pick-up a few baits that "I would pound if I was a Flounder".

Yes, color was the issue and they were using red with like a curly tail and the white with red-eye, so I tried my red with white split tail BA and many other normal / favorite colors, but no no no. Finally I got a strike on a Chartruse/clear with glitter grub. Caught those 2 and got it hung up. Party over.

Went back today to try my new ammo out and got skunked. Worked the same area around the YB and up towards the PI bridge. I did see a few caught, but I never had a bump or lost a mullet. A lot of boats out too. Going back again Monday and could use some company. These solo trips are getting boring.

Bernard


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Monday flounder pounding...*

I'm planing on fishing Monday. I'd love to go chase flounder with someone. Do you usually wade; boat..or what??? If you want someone to hang with for the day....let me know your preferences. I can bring my boat or??????? I have to come from FM1960 North so we will have to figure out a place to meet. RichG TX .. my email address should be in the profiles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

You can order flounder pounder lures directly from the internet. www.flounderpounder.net The company is located in Dickinson, Tx.Phil Ortiz is the owner, and he even let me come by after work and pick up my order, to save on shipping. He also throws in a few extras for free with every order.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Good fun. Well... Bernard took this ol' retiree out to a half dozen of his favorite spots today. The flounder didn't co-operate all that much...but...I got to see what kind of guy he really is. 

There was fellow fisherman stuck, with-out power... all of the way out at the North Jetty cut. Graciously, and without any thought or concern for himself, Bernard hauled this guy's 17 foot boat all of the way back to the TX City Dike. ( I've never planed two boats at once like that before, WOW...) 

How many of us would step up to the plate out of pure kindness for another human being? 

Bernard is a good guy; we had a good trip..and catching IS secondary to a great day on the water, RichG


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks J.T.T.M.I. I looked at the site and left a message for him to contact me. I'm in League City, so I will be paying him a visit.

Thanks richg99 for a good fellowship on the water. Started off flat with 2 Flatties in the first 15 minutes and then nil. But the search was fun. The rescue was simply the boating thing to do. (Darn shame when a guy sits stranded between 4 boats and they ignore him)

When I see you next, have them flies ready. (I picked up 3 Gold spoons just for that ocassion) Hopefully we'll get a fish and not a bite-off this time) I was impressed.

Bernard


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

you can buy them at MArburgers in SEABROOK...OR directly from the guy who makes them in Dickinson...Best colrs...chratreuse, and clear with silver glittter...and white w/ pink tail


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Iv'e cleaned up many times on Chartruse tails (floresent lime green) in tthe deep channel water.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

I was a Marburgers in Sea Brook today..The owner said that Phil quit making them last year and he shut down!...they don't stock them anymore.. I called the wholesale distributer Bay Products in Baycliff on www.Flounderpounder.net listed on the web site and he said that the Phil was back in business but not stocked in the previous stores yet! They had them at the TC dike bait house and some tackle spots in Galveston. Call tomorrow (Bay Products at 281-339-1381) when the salesman is in and find the location s nearer to you!..


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Poppincork. That probably explains why I haven't heard back from him. (No stock) I will try the number for other locations that may carry them.
Funny, but the grub I finally got a strike on was a Chartruese with glitter that I bought from Marburger last year. (Caught 2 and then got it hung up)


----------

